# Bring a dog to Dubai



## ClareF (Jul 24, 2011)

Well we are still looking into moving to Dubai after my husband was head hunted. He has been working there for a year and coming home to UK for a week every month. This job would involve us all moving out but we have a beloved dog. We have had our chocolate lab for 7 years now and if we came we would want him to come too. I have done a little looking and it seems Dubai is not very dog friendly. What is it like out there? Long walk?


----------



## kickdiver (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking into bringing 4 dogs, all old, but I won't go without them. And we are traveling from the US, by far a longer flight. We are bringing 2 Great Danes, a German Shepherd and a LabMix via AirFrance, stopover Amsterdam. Dubai seems more dog friendly compared to Al Ain, our final destination. I don't think I would worry about that too much, just the heat.....


----------

